# WHERE TO FIND THE PAINT CODE.....



## bfdtpkt (May 23, 2009)

Can somebody point me to the paint code on a 2005 PATHFINDER SE OffRoad?

The color is BLUE, not the dark blue, but the medium metallic BLUE...
thx for any help!


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

The paint code will be on the sticker near the base of the driver door opening. Near the bottom of the sticker, IIRC. It will be a letter and 2 numbers, K17, B34, etc.

----------------
Now playing: Pink Floyd - Mudmen
via FoxyTunes


----------



## bfdtpkt (May 23, 2009)

THANKS to BOTH of you!
I appreciate that!


----------

